
YouTube's Copyright System Isn't Broken. The World's Is. [video] - matthberg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Jwo5qc78QU
======
CaliforniaKarl
I have always liked Tom Scott videos. I think this is the first long-form one
that he's done. Very nice!

------
garyng
Scott explains the current state, the problems, and the possible solutions of
the copyright laws really well. This definitely gives me a new perspective
behind all those "copyright claim" headline news.

